# Sending RAW Files over the web



## Lucky (Mar 13, 2009)

I am new to this forum, and fairly new to photography, I am trying to send my photos to a friend in the states who likes to edit them.  Since I am in Iraq, I don't have much free time on my hands.  I have done a little looking into how I would go about doing that, and I have come to find out that a lot of websites don't except RAW files to be uploaded, or I have overlooked it.  I found a couple of websites that promote sending large files over the web using their services, but the folders need to be in a .zip.  I don't know much about .zip, but I would like to send photos without converting to JPEG and without loosing detail  in my photos.  If anyone has used these services or knows a thing or two about sending files without loosing any of the detail, any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## epp_b (Mar 13, 2009)

What you want is to transfer the files directly from you to him without a middle-man.

Skype or a private torrent would work for this.


----------



## Lucky (Mar 13, 2009)

For a torrent I would have to put them in a .zip, right?  will i lose any details doing this?


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 13, 2009)

I use an FTP site.

-Pete


----------



## Lucky (Mar 13, 2009)

with a FTP your files don't loose detail?


----------



## Fraggo (Mar 13, 2009)

Do you know of a Combat Camera shop around the area? They may be may be able to help you out either with sending the photos or editing them. hope this helps and watch for the fun things that go boom.

and Semper Fi, come back safe


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 13, 2009)

Lucky said:


> with a FTP your files don't loose detail?



No.  Think of it as a remote drive.  You upload your files there, and others can download from there.


-Pete


----------



## Lucky (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank You, that helps a lot.


----------

